# 914 anti-scalp roller question



## redraptor (2 mo ago)

I was doing some PM on my Ford 914 mower and noticed one of the plastic anti-scalp rollers was cracked. All 3 are beat up pretty bad and the dealer wants like 30 bux each. I was wondering if anyone knew a good aftermarket company that carries these. I see some on the net but don't list enough info on dimensions. This is a circa 1992 deck.


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

I get most everything like this on Amazon, just do a search on the deck parts for that particular model - usually it will find the exact parts or something that can be used. They'll usually have a blow up picture with dimensions for comparisons


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

They are ridiculously priced for what you get, but I’ve replaced dozens thru the years. I have used OEM(Xmark or JD) and china knock offs and not found any..to be much better than the next. B.


----------



## redraptor (2 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> They are ridiculously priced for what you get,


 That can be said for most anything at the dealer.
I suppose I'll try Amazon and see if I find a suitable replacement. Thanks, guys, for the responces!


----------

